# Pheasant & Dumplings



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pheasant & Dumplings

Pheasant meat:
2 - Pheasants 
2 quarts - water
1 tbsp - salt
1 tsp - peppercorns
3 - Bay leaves
Cut 2 pheasants into 6 or 8 pieces. Add ingredients to water and bring to a boil. 
Add pheasant, and then simmer until meat just starts to fall off bones. 
Remove meat, rinse, and then set aside to cool. 
Remove meat from bones and cut into bite-size pieces.
Strain and save 3 cups of broth

In a crock pot add:
Pheasant meat
2/3 cup - diced celery
2/3 cup - diced carrots
2/3 cup - diced onions
2 - 10¾ oz cans - condensed cream of chicken soup
1 - 14 oz can - chicken broth
2 cups - pheasant broth
1 tbsp - cornstarch
1 tsp - parsley flakes
Cook 3 hours on high, 7 hours on low, or until vegetables are tender. 
If mixture gets a little too thick add a little more broth.

Dumplings:
1 - 7 ½ oz pkg - refrigerated buttermilk biscuits
Cut each slice of biscuit into halves or thirds, roll into balls and then arrange them on the top of the pheasant mixture. Cook for another 45 minutes, or until dumplings are firm and cooked through.

Serve in soup bowls.
Serves 6 adults
Works OK with grouse too.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I just found out how I am going to do my chukars and rabbit! That looks dang good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. It is good and not as hard to make as it looks.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Mmmmmm, that looks and sounds delicious.


----------

